# Stanley Culture Cafe' - Gallery and Community Art Studio



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

I am looking for an eclectic design for our brand new coffee shop. We are thinking about making the carpentry work ourselves, therefore I need to come up with a fine, but not an usual and commercial or sophisticated industrial design.

Can anyone send me a link to a photo gallery? Currently I am designing the wall, the one that customers look at when they order...

Liliana

More...


----------

